# Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefangen



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*Wahrsagerinnen: 
Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert! 
Wird NICHT gefangen werden!​*
*Ein möglicherweise hundefressender Waller könnte möglicherweise sein Unwesen im Lüdelsener See treiben und beschäftigt Angelverein vor Ort wie Medien schon seit Jahren. Der aktuelle Höhepunkt: 
Die Befragung von Wahrsagerinnen zum Killerwels vom Lüdelsener See *


Quelle:
https://www.az-online.de/altmark/beetzendorf-diesdorf/jagd-wels-soll-beginnen-9559715.html

Berichtet zum Thema hatten wir natürlich schon mehrfach und verfolgen alles rund um den Killerwels.
Artikel zum Thema:
Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!

Lüdelsener See: AUFRUF ZUR WALLERJAGD - Jetzt auch mit Boot

Dass nun die Redaktion der AZ auch noch Wahrsagerinnen einschaltet, um endlich zu klären, was es nun mit dem Killerwels auf sich hat, das zeigt doch, das man willens und in der Lage ist, zu allen Mitteln zu greifen, um dem Problem Herr zu werden. 

Wer Dackel frisst, wird auch an Vögel gehen!

Da wäre evtl. noch ein Kontakt zum NABU sinnvoll. 
Die dürften nicht (viel) weniger Expertise als Wahrsagerinnen haben.

Man darf gespannt sein, wie sich die Geschichte weiter entwickelt und ob sich noch ein Käptn Ahab finden wird, der seine Aufgabe und Passion in der Jagd auf den Killerwaller vom Lüdelsener See sehen wird...

Hier die Aussage der Wahrsagerinnen:


> _ Die beiden Wahrsagerinnen Manjari (Grit Kopka) und Aveta Feuerfee (Heike Ellen Pieper) warfen für die AZ einen Blick in die Zukunft des Jahres 2018 und ließen die Karten sprechen (wir berichteten).
> Fazit der beiden Erleuchteten in Sachen Lüdelsener Monsterwels: Es gibt ihn wirklich, er wird stark bejagt, aber letztlich nicht gefangen._




Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*

Ist das alles noch normal????

Ich bin zu alt für diese Welt...


----------



## wusel345 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*

Hab ich auch gehört, aber der hat sich auf Bernhardiner und Berner Sennenhunde speziallisiert, sonst wird er nicht satt (so sagt man). 

Wenn ich dieser Art Berichte lese kringeln sich mir die Zehnägel um. Wer ist denn so verblödet und glaubt Wahrsagerinnen. Gibt anscheinend doch noch Mitmenschen, die so einen Firlefanz glauben. 

Und da ist jemandem ein kleiner Hund entschwunden, der vielleicht noch nicht mal existierte, aber sein Pseudoherrchen wollte bekannt werden. Was macht man: man behauptet, an selbigen See gewesen zu sein, Hund spingt ins Wasser, Waller rauscht ran und schnapp, weg ist Wauzi. Bisschen Tamtam machen und schon ist man inne Zeitung. Tolle Geschichte, hätte auch von mir sein können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*

jau, so muss das wohl sein..
Aber die Wahrsagerinnen, DAS ist mal Expertise!!


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jau, so muss das wohl sein..
> Aber die Wahrsagerinnen, DAS ist mal Expertise!!



Hallo,

ja, die Dummen sterben nicht aus.
Übrigens glaubte vor rund einhundert Jahren sogar die Obrigkeit daran: bei dem, bis heute unaufgeklärten, Sechsfachmord 1922 von Hinterkaifeck, trennte der Gerichtsmediziner die Köpfe der Opfer ab und schickte diese zu einer Wahrsagerin|uhoh:, zwecks Aufklärung der Tat, weil man nicht weiterkam - übrigens, die Tat wurde nie aufgeklärt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Ukel (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*

Meine Prophezeihung: Nessi gibt es tatsächlich, aber leider wird man es/ihn/sie 2018 auch nicht fangen......


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*

grins - erfasst - so dachte ich auch gleich...


----------



## Mulich (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist das alles noch normal????
> 
> Ich bin zu alt für diese Welt...




Oh ja....wenn ich das alles so lese bin ich froh, daß ich das meiste hinter mir habe !


----------



## Damyl (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*

Ihr habt nur noch nicht kapiert wie man mit der Leichtgläubigkeit anderer Geld verdienen kann :q
Beispiele dafür gibt´s doch zur genüge. Wahrsager,
Wunderheiler, Geisterseher, Sektenführer, Kirche...und ...und...
Mich wundert da gar nichts mehr. :vik:


----------



## kati48268 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*

Ihr wollt damit doch nicht sagen, 
dass die rumänische Dame mit Kopftuch & Glaskugel im Astro-TV _nicht_ Recht hatte, 
als sie mir prophezeite, 
dass ich heute wilden Sado-Maso-Sex mit 3 blonden verkoksten Drillings-Schwestern haben werde? |bigeyes 

Da ruf ich dann aber noch mal auf der 50€-Hotline an und werd der was erzählen! |krach:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*

Wahrsager beim Angeln eröffnet echt ungeahnte Möglichkeiten....

Ihr erinnert euch noch an Fangeuit-Kalender etc.??

Bullshit!!

Wahrsagerei!

Das rockt!!!


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*



Ukel schrieb:


> Meine Prophezeihung: Nessi gibt es tatsächlich, aber leider wird man es/ihn/sie 2018 auch nicht fangen......



Hallo,

selbstverständlich gibt es Nessie und Du kannst sie auch sehen.
Du setzt Dich abends am Loch Ness hin und leerst die nächsten zwei Stunden eine Flasche schottischen Whisky, Was glaubst Du, was man da alles sieht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## sprogoe (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*

Mein Vorschlag; Umfrage starten:
"Wer war schon mal beim Hellseher und bei wem trafen die Vorhersagen zu?"
Bei mehr als 50% Trefferquote haben wir den Beweis.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag; Umfrage starten:
> "Wer war schon mal beim Hellseher und bei wem trafen die Vorhersagen zu?"
> Bei mehr als 50% Trefferquote haben wir den Beweis.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



:q:q:q


----------



## Peter_Piper (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*

Hab ich was verpasst? Ist schon wieder der 1. April??? So langsam drehen 'se alle hohl,...Wahrsager, ja nee is klar, #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*

ich kann nix für - ich berichte nur....


----------



## Dachfeger (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*

Ach du Scheixxe. Gestern habe ich noch mit meiner Regierung drüber gesprochen ob wir das Käseblatt nicht abbestellen wollen.
Ich wahrsage jetzt mal: Das machen wir.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*

ist das euer Zeitung da in der Ecke? 
Coool ;-)))


----------



## Dachfeger (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ist das euer Zeitung da in der Ecke?
> Coool ;-)))


Jo ist es. Hatte doch auch schon paarmal was zum Monsterwels verlinkt.
Nur mit den Wahrsagerinnen ist mir deutlich to much.


----------



## Honeyball (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*

Ich habe heute in meinem Kaffesatz gelesen, dass die beiden Wahrsagerinnen nicht recht behalten. Der Killerwels wird dieses Jahr gefangen, allerdings wird der Fänger anschließend verurteilt, weil er 'nen lebendigen Pekinesen als Köder genommen hatte.:m

Was mich nur stutzig gemacht hat: |kopfkrat In der anderen Tasse stand, dass Schalke nach 60 Jahren Abstinenz 2018 Meister wird |bigeyes
Vielleicht wechsel ich sicherheitshalber mal die Kaffeesorte :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*

;-)))))))))

Das mit Schalke konnteste Dir nicht verkneifen, nää?


----------



## hanzz (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich habe heute in meinem Kaffesatz gelesen, dass die beiden Wahrsagerinnen nicht recht behalten. Der Killerwels wird dieses Jahr gefangen, allerdings wird der Fänger anschließend verurteilt, weil er 'nen lebendigen Pekinesen als Köder genommen hatte.:m
> 
> Was mich nur stutzig gemacht hat: |kopfkrat In der anderen Tasse stand, dass Schalke nach 60 Jahren Abstinenz 2018 Meister wird |bigeyes
> Vielleicht wechsel ich sicherheitshalber mal die Kaffeesorte :m


Musste wohl noch mal umrühren. Dann hättest du gesehen, dass Schalke nur für 4 Minuten Meister wird. :g


----------



## hanzz (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ihr wollt damit doch nicht sagen,
> dass die rumänische Dame mit Kopftuch & Glaskugel im Astro-TV _nicht_ Recht hatte,
> als sie mir prophezeite,
> dass ich heute wilden Sado-Maso-Sex mit 3 blonden verkoksten Drillings-Schwestern haben werde? |bigeyes
> ...


Auch falsch verstanden.
Korkpose und Drillinge vor der Schonzeit.
Du sollst noch mal auf Hecht los.

Nix mit N.... und Koks.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Redaktionell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab so etwas geahnt!



wilhelm schrieb:


> @Kati als sie mir prophezeite,
> dass ich heute wilden Sado-Maso-Sex mit 3  Drillings-Schwestern haben werde? |bigeyes
> 
> 
> Wie Kati du räumst deine Kunstköderbox auf????



|muahah:|muahah:

Das sind so die autoerotischen Fantasien einer einsamen Anglerin!|supergri


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich habe heute in meinem Kaffesatz gelesen, dass die beiden Wahrsagerinnen nicht recht behalten. Der Killerwels wird dieses Jahr gefangen, allerdings wird der Fänger anschließend verurteilt, weil er 'nen lebendigen Pekinesen als Köder genommen hatte.:m
> 
> Was mich nur stutzig gemacht hat: |kopfkrat In der anderen Tasse stand, dass Schalke nach 60 Jahren Abstinenz 2018 Meister wird |bigeyes
> Vielleicht wechsel ich sicherheitshalber mal die Kaffeesorte :m



Honeybal was Rauchs du denn? :q:q:q


----------



## NaabMäx (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*

Hatte den Wallen schon 5x dran, hat mir aber immer nur den Hund vom Hacken gelutscht.


----------



## Amigo-X (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*

Vielleicht lässt sich der besagte Waller ja auf Kormorane dressieren |jump:


----------



## GandRalf (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ihr wollt damit doch nicht sagen,
> dass die rumänische Dame mit Kopftuch & Glaskugel im Astro-TV _nicht_ Recht hatte,
> als sie mir prophezeite,
> dass ich heute wilden Sado-Maso-Sex mit 3 blonden verkoksten Drillings-Schwestern haben werde? |bigeyes
> ...



Die Jacobs-Sisters?
Dann hast du ja auch sofort noch 3 Pudel dazu! 

:vik:


----------



## CaptainPike (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*

Das ist halt ein magischer Waller, deshalb die Wahrsagerinnen und daher ist das auch alles nicht so einfach. Er braucht wahrscheinlich die Hundeseelen um aus der Anderswelt entkommen zu können. Da kann man nur froh sein, dass es kein ausserirdischer Waller ist.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wahrsager: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert!  Wird NICHT gefan*

Hallo,

das ist alles noch gar nichts. Mir hat vor vielen Jahren ein alter Angler aus dem Bayerischen Wald unter dem Siegel der Verschwiegenheit von einem Gewässer erzählt, an dem es schon öfters vorgekommen ist, dass trinkende Pferde von Wallern gefressen wurden. Ich hab ihm aber versprechen müssen, dass ich das Gewässer nicht preisgebe - euer Pech, da ich mich an Versprechen halte. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

